# My life is better than your Vacation



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

My van has that stickie on it. For the last 33 months I have been mountain biking the states, each of the lower 48, fulltime living in my converted Sprinter van. Presently I am hanging in Sedona recuperating from a broken collar bone suffered from a brain fart fall. Come first of May I will be heading north bounded by the Continental Divide to the east and west to Calif border seeking out the lesser known trails. Over time I have ridden the bigger rep rides. I am seeking the lesser known rides such as Eagle, CO, Price, UT, and Ranger Creek in WA. Not the Fruitas or Moabs in our choice of trails. I am seeking you guys who have figured a local trail network that maybe is your go to ride, a local who would like to share their ride w/ me in your backyard. Make your local ride be my destination. Reply with your ride. I will locate it on my travel map then see if I can make a ride happen.
Thanks all for your suggestions.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

nah my vacation is usually to some exotic location where I bang the **** out of local women, glad your having fun peddling trails though.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

double post


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*One thing's for sure*



Blurr said:


> nah my vacation is usually to some exotic location where I bang the **** out of local women, glad your having fun peddling trails though.


Your redundant post(s) of banging the **** out of the locals probably won't be bringing JP to ride your local routes.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

JMac47 said:


> Your redundant post(s) of banging the **** out of the locals probably won't be bringing JP to ride your local routes.


And I should care why? will my local trails somehow be graced to magical status if a self absorbed hippie in a van rides on them?


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

JP Nuts said:


> My life is better than your Vacation


I'm not seeing that based upon your post.

Please tell us more about your close friends, your family and your community.

Until you fill in those blanks, you're just another lost soul making excuses for your own satisfaction.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Oh, I see....*



Blurr said:


> And I should care why? will my local trails somehow be graced to magical status if a self absorbed hippie in a van rides on them?


So you've read about his exploits. :skep:


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Not you too*



Benevolent Clown said:


> I'm not seeing that based upon your post.
> 
> Please tell us more about your close friends, your family and your community.
> 
> Until you fill in those blanks, you're just another lost soul making excuses for your own satisfaction.


Oh never mind. I won't get very far with you on this will I


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*But*



Blurr said:


> double post


Good save on the delete.......


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

JMac47 said:


> So you've read about his exploits. :skep:


Have you read about mine ? Probably more exciting, you know, hiking active volcano's, being arrested in third world countries, drag racing, motorcycle racing, competitive shooting, world travels, mountain biking, and of course, women, or I can read about again, a self absorbed hippie riding a trail which would be a completely different experience anyone else will have do to a variety of factors, no thanks, but I do enjoy reading about average people and their adventures some exciting, some not so. 
was not a save, explorer posts double sometimes, I have no Idea why, feel free to look at other threads I have this problem on occasion, if you know why, that I would be interested in reading how to correct


----------



## slickrockross (Sep 10, 2006)

Enjoyed the article about you in BIKE magazine a while back JP. The Black Hills of Western South Dakota is an amazing area to ride that's not very well known about. If you're ever in the area I'd be glad to show you some great trails. Enjoy the ride!

-Ross-


----------



## TRAUMAhead (Aug 26, 2007)

Blurr said:


> was not a save, explorer posts double sometimes, I have no Idea why, feel free to look at other threads I have this problem on occasion, if you know why, that I would be interested in reading how to correct


Ditch Explorer and go with Chrome. :thumbsup:


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Touche~*



Blurr said:


> Have you read about mine ? Probably more exciting, you know, hiking active volcano's, being arrested in third world countries, drag racing, motorcycle racing, competitive shooting, world travels, mountain biking, and of course, women, or I can read about again, a self absorbed hippie riding a trail which would be a completely different experience anyone else will have do to a variety of factors, no thanks, but I do enjoy reading about average people and their adventures some exciting, some not so.
> was not a save, explorer posts double sometimes, I have no Idea why, feel free to look at other threads I have this problem on occasion, if you know why, that I would be interested in reading how to correct


Look, there's probably lots of "JP's" out there living out their "a-typical" lifestyle. So what, he happens to have a bumper sticker. Way less antaganizing then the "my kid's in a smarter school then yours" ones we see plastered all over. I doubt you'd stop and question those. Heck, with all your endeavors yours would need to go on the back of a semi. :thumbsup: 

Anyway I never felt any self absorbed in his adventure. I see it as he puts himself out there to meet new people and find a ton of trails to ride.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

What a bunch of haters -- different strokes for different folks. His life is not my thing, but he seems to make friends wherever he goes and he rides the best trails an area has to offer. That's not such a bad existence and it's certainly nothing for others to get angry about.


----------



## PVR (Oct 29, 2006)

This thread has been a lot more entertaining than I expected.  

Hey, JP if you allowed to cross the border, come look us up in B.C.; we'll be happy to show you around.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

While I commend you on your freedom, your arrogance is irritating.

I live in Whistler and get a free pass for the bike park with my work. My life works for me, doesn't mean it's better than anyone else's.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

*Uh... I doubt it.*



JP Nuts said:


> I am hanging in Sedona recuperating from a broken collar bone suffered from a brain fart fall..


At least my clavicle is still intact :thumbsup: J/K (sort of) - I broke my hand just over a year ago due to a brain fart fall. Hope you heal well, and good luck on your travels.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow, some harsh stuff here, maybe mostly joking? I hope? Anyway, I'm pretty sure JP's sticker is all in fun. I've been reading his blog for over 2 years now, and think it pretty amazing what he is doing. I don't know if I could "do it", but sometimes I like to daydream. And, if you say you've never had a moment of, "I wonder if I could..." then you are either kidding yourself and the rest of us, or are truly a sad person 

JP if you make it down to SoCal, and I wouldn't blame you if you don't, I'd love to ride with you, and buy ya a beer!


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

So some people like to ride their bikes, and some people like to sleep with exotic women.

Each to his own. Relax.


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

Canaan said:


> What a bunch of haters -- different strokes for different folks. His life is not my thing, but he seems to make friends wherever he goes and he rides the best trails an area has to offer. That's not such a bad existence and it's certainly nothing for others to get angry about.


Very true, but you have to take the two main "haters" into account here. Clown boy, who has had three screen names just this year, is a notorious ass and all around annoying cancer upon the site. While Blurr has been a ****** since he started posting a year ago.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


----------



## norton55 (Oct 5, 2005)

missoularider said:


> Clown boy, who has had three screen names just this year, is a notorious ass and all around annoying cancer upon the site.
> 
> Are you crazy!
> 
> B!tchy the Clown has brought a fresh voice to these otherwise boring forums.


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

missoularider said:


> Very true, but you have to take the two main "haters" into account here. Clown boy, who has had three screen names just this year, is a notorious ass and all around annoying cancer upon the site.


The dumb is VERY strong in this one.


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

Maybe more accurate to say "My life IS your vacation." Well, some of my vacations. I love riding vacations but variety is great. There's little substitute for a weekend in Vegas or a week sitting on a tropical beach... I ride just about every day so a break is sometimes welcome and makes riding that much sweeter when I'm back on the bike.

JP, if you come to San Luis Obispo let me know. Kernville would be a great "lesser-known" destination for you. Great riding, fun scene and out of the way.


----------



## evenslower (Sep 26, 2005)

Blurr said:


> Have you read about mine ? Probably more exciting, you know, hiking active volcano's, being arrested in third world countries, drag racing, motorcycle racing, competitive shooting, world travels, mountain biking, and of course, women,


And somehow you still manage to find the time to needlessly antagonize people on the internet :thumbsup:

A little overcompenation from a few folks in here? Sheesh, can't a self-absorbed wandering hippie get a break? Never met the man but he seems happy in his posts and reports. Good for him.


----------



## bikepackingdude (Mar 25, 2010)

I have read about jp in bike and I think it's awesome I hope to be rippin like that when I get older and there is an open invite from Colorado Springs


----------



## wandr (Nov 9, 2004)

If I spent the last 33 months living in a van to mountain bike all over, I'd need a vacation from my life. No offense to JP intended- I'm just saying that too much of anything irritates the hell out of me. Diversity is a spice or something...


----------



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow. I choose to be positive and further the sport of mountain biking from participating at trail care days, sharing knowledge I have gained along the way to others that just might be their solution to their unique issues, spending medical insurance dollars to keep the med people financed, making friends along the way and growing from that friendship, helping @ races, helping the local businesses by spending my retirement pension buying food and fuel. I focus on the positive instead of casting aspersions and bitter comments on those who wish to share what they have enjoyed and enjoy what they are experiencing. 
Thanks to the repliers offering ride ideas that will help grow the sport.
IMBA has an economic model that they present to the movers and shakers in a community showing the $ that mtn bike riders will bring to a community. Local clubs use this info to seek public $ to enhance the riding experience for locals and tourons alike. We as a riding community owe it to the greater mtn biking community to visit non local trails and spend some money to help validate the economic model. Us locals would want that from other riders. We and a whole lot of others are all in this together. Let us go ride, learn, share, and grow from our experiences.

Slickrockross: I liked the Black Hills and have considered it a possible settle down location. You are on the wrong side of the divide for this year. Thanks for offer.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

I don't think your life is better than the time I went to Capistrano Beach to watch the salmon return, but it's possible I suppose.
Oh,and I've also been to The House of Mud. It's only the largest free standing mud dwelling ever built.


----------



## wandr (Nov 9, 2004)

Ok, I'll bite- perhaps spending too much time in a van has taken it's toll on your people skills JP. The one time we met, I thought you were a pretty cool dude. Cool or not, anytime I see someone that is trying to spread a sentiment like "My Life Is Better Than Your Vacation", I immediately think "self-absorbed ******bag." I am willing to bet that most people agree. It sounds like something that Paris Hilton has engraved on the back window of her 911 Turbo (if she were even to be seen in such a common car). I picture any person with such a sticker on their vehicle, to be wearing white sunglasses.

Now of course- on your specific vehicle, I doubt I've even be able to find that sticker. I certainly don't remember it, since it was in a sea of "not ******bag" stickers.

Which leads me back to the "people skills" thing. Putting that as a title of a thread, instantly brands you as a ******bag, no matter how much good you've done or what kind of person you are. Then it's an uphill battle of trying to communicate "I'm not a ******bag!" for anyone that doesn't know you. My unsolicited recommendation? Never start a thread asking for help with such an inflammatory statement. Your sticker does one of two things- makes people jealous and hate on you. Or makes people feel sorry for you. I felt sorry for you (again- until I realized it was you.).

Anyway- good luck with the rest of your trail-finding journey. I would offer up some trail suggestions, but I'm probably still too new to the Denver area to even know what is worth riding for someone who has ridden every damn place!


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

JP Nuts said:


> I choose to be positive


"My life is better than your Vacation" is positive?



JP Nuts said:


> I focus on the positive instead of casting aspersions


"My life is better than your Vacation" is not positive, and it's casting aspersions.



JP Nuts said:


> bitter comments


Who is bitter? It seems that the nutty one has trouble with making assumptions.


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

norton55 said:


> missoularider said:
> 
> 
> > Clown boy, who has had three screen names just this year, is a notorious ass and all around annoying cancer upon the site.
> ...


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

JP Nuts said:


> Wow. I choose to be positive and further the sport of mountain biking from participating at trail care days, sharing knowledge I have gained along the way to others that just might be their solution to their unique issues, spending medical insurance dollars to keep the med people financed, making friends along the way and growing from that friendship, helping @ races, helping the local businesses by spending my retirement pension buying food and fuel. I focus on the positive instead of casting aspersions and bitter comments on those who wish to share what they have enjoyed and enjoy what they are experiencing.
> Thanks to the repliers offering ride ideas that will help grow the sport.
> IMBA has an economic model that they present to the movers and shakers in a community showing the $ that mtn bike riders will bring to a community. Local clubs use this info to seek public $ to enhance the riding experience for locals and tourons alike. We as a riding community owe it to the greater mtn biking community to visit non local trails and spend some money to help validate the economic model. Us locals would want that from other riders. We and a whole lot of others are all in this together. Let us go ride, learn, share, and grow from our experiences.
> 
> Slickrockross: I liked the Black Hills and have considered it a possible settle down location. You are on the wrong side of the divide for this year. Thanks for offer.


My D!ck is bigger than your d!ck.

I'm not casting aspersion, I'm being positive.

See how positive I'm being by saying I have a bigger D!ck than you do?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

JP Nuts said:


> My van has that stickie on it. For the last 33 months I have been mountain biking the states, each of the lower 48, fulltime living in my converted Sprinter van.


Do you have your kids riding with you in your van? And if you do not, what is so great about your life so far?


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Cobretti said:


> I don't think your life is better than the time I went to Capistrano Beach to watch the salmon return, but it's possible I suppose.
> Oh,and I've also been to The House of Mud. It's only the largest free standing mud dwelling ever built.


a little off topic, but i love the chevy chase quote you threw in there. the national lampoon movies kick **s :thumbsup:


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*heh..heh..*



scrublover said:


> Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man.


Werd from scrub!:thumbsup:


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

any pics of your adventures?


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Ditto that*



norton55 said:


> missoularider said:
> 
> 
> > Clown boy, who has had three screen names just this year, is a notorious ass and all around annoying cancer upon the site.
> ...


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

missoularider said:


> Hey, one man's trash in another man's treasure. I'd personally thrown a middle aged man who gets his kicks being a d!ck on a mountain bike site out with last nights used condoms, but, to each his own.


Actually, you're wrong once again whiner.

I get my kicks hanging with my family and friends, riding, surfing, skiing, driving, making photos, etc., etc.

I am only mildly entertained by fragile wankers, like you, on MTBR.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

My bad thoughts of fishing are better than your good day posting about your life being better than my vacation where I couldn't ride because I was having a good time smoking a cigar.

So There!!!


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

Eric Z said:


> any pics of your adventures?


http://runutsadventures.com/bike/?page_id=2


Benevolent Clown said:


> I'm not seeing that based upon your post.
> 
> Please tell us more about your close friends, your family and your community.
> 
> Until you fill in those blanks, you're just another lost soul making excuses for your own satisfaction.


Pete, you really are a pathetic piece of ****, aren't you.


----------



## Benevolent Clown (Apr 6, 2011)

wbmason55 said:


> Pete, you really are a pathetic piece of ****, aren't you.


Ah, another fragile butt-hurt wanker checks in for a refreshing bit of fail-based repartee.

Why, exactly, do you imagine that I am a "pathetic piece of sh|t'?

What is it about my posts that makes you feel so inadequate, so insecure, and so stupid?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Word for the day is...

ostentatious

Kinda like when you need to paint a van with lots of decals and such to show everyone your plans.


----------



## 262741 (Jun 11, 2005)

Axe said:


> Do you have your kids riding with you in your van? And if you do not, what is so great about your life so far?


I know better than to comment on this thread but I make poor decisions often. Is it not possible to have a good life without children? Or is the only way to have a "great life" to follow your model? Now I see why talking trail diversity went nowhere with you. It seems people diversity is a concept you don't comprehend.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

cornfish said:


> I know better than to comment on this thread but I make poor decisions often. Is it not possible to have a good life without children? Or is the only way to have a "great life" to follow your model? Now I see why talking trail diversity went nowhere with you. It seems people diversity is a concept you don't comprehend.


No you are not understanding, differnt things are important to different people. THe OP seems to think driving around living in a van and riding every trail in America is the most wonderful thing in the world, and in his little world, Im sure it is. But each person has something which is more enjoyable to them. Thus the mixed signals on this thread, myself, I think the OP is useless, but others like him and his way of life, to each his own, just dont tell anyone what THEIR life should be like and what THEY should enjoy, how annoying.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

cornfish said:


> I make poor decisions often.


We are all not perfect.



cornfish said:


> Is it not possible to have a good life without children?


Of course it is possible to have a good life. But I think it is better with them. Rolling around alone does not strike me as fun, which was the argument made in this thread. If you feel compelled to argue - do not take arguments in isolation.



cornfish said:


> It seems people diversity is a concept you don't comprehend.


Indeed, I am hard pressed to give half a damn about diversity for the sake of diversity - as well as about other politically correct concepts.


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

Sheesh. Why all the hate? Retired, rolling across the country in his mobile man cave, and riding his mtn bike in places I know I'd probably love to ride.

His lifestyle may not be for everyone, but at least he's living out his dream. If his sticker really gets yer panties in a bunch, then it must just hit a little too close to home.

[URL=http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/1325466/alabama_rednecks_topgear.swf]http://www.metacafe.com/fplayer/1325466/alabama_rednecks_topgear.swf[/URL][URL=http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1325466/alabama_rednecks_topgear/]Alabama ******** - TopGear[/URL] - [URL=http://www.metacafe.com/]Amazing videos are here[/URL]


----------



## vtmusher (Mar 29, 2011)

"better" is highly subjective. I only wish everyone could live their lives in a way that they felt was best. Sounds like JP has found a path that makes him happy.That's pretty much the goal for all of us no?


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

JP sounds like he's having the time of his life. I just hope I'm able to ride like that when I reach his age.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

Geez, it's just a bumper snicker. Thought this was supposed to be a share your MTB passion forum. Not a my passion is better than yours forum. What a bunch of whiners.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Craig, I read your blog quite often and can really appreciate what you're doing. You're living your life the way you want to, meeting new friends all over the country and staying active. That's so far outside some people's boxes that they can't even start to understand it so they dismiss or attack the lifestyle.

Keep on healing and writing.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I can understand where some of the animosity is coming from. Would it not have been easier for JP to just bring this thread back to the top, http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=558658, instead of starting another one with a ill conceived title?


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

I find it interesting how cynical and literal everyone took the Title of this thread!

I once posted a sign "Go Fly a Kite." These two little ol' ladies walked up and said, Thats rude! Don't tell me what to do. I was selling a batch of kites at the local swap meet to buy parts for my BMX bike.

This guy, JP, has his story in BIKE Magazine. If I remember correctly, a former employee of Boeing, looking for places to ride and people to ride with. The Title is only meant as a catch phrase. Lighten up!

I don't think what he is doing would interest me, but I kind of envy the guy. How many of you are living your Passion to 100%?

Check out these people, they've been on the road for 11 Years in a 1928 Graham Paige Model 610 car! http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/42381709


----------



## vtmusher (Mar 29, 2011)

"How many of you are living your Passion to 100%?"

Cucucachu, I'd hesitate to answer that question in fear.
Enjoying a mediocre life here in Vermont


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

The only thing that hhits home are the amount of usual bandwagon losers who do nothing with their own life except follow someone else, to afraid to live their own.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

If you get to the Midwest, I know its on the east side of the divide, but any who...check out the trails in / near Peoria, IL: Pambamtb.org. 

I'd be glad to play ride-guide and host.

-B


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Sizzler said:


>


Ha!

It only took 48 posts to bring in good ol Matt Foley


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

*Hey Craig*

It sounds like you are recovering well and planning more adventures for 2011, good for you.
You have friends here in Durango that can show you all sorts of new trails, to the best of my knowledge, you have only scratched the surface. If you don't have my email John does.

JP does not need me to defend him, *but, I've spent a little time with the man, and he does not come off as a dick. I can see where his post may have sounded that way, but from my experience, he is a fine person who does a lot to promote a positive view of mountain bikers. He is friendly, knowledgeable, and pleasant to ride with.
If his post came off wrong (and I'm probably way overstepping my bounds here) I would blame on his past in a technical career. Us engineering types are not too good with words 

Overlook what you think his post is saying and go for a ride with him, maybe have a post-ride beer. You'll see what I mean.*


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

With all the tools on this board, you'd think it was Lowes.


----------



## Cucucachu (Aug 19, 2003)

vtmusher said:


> "How many of you are living your Passion to 100%?"
> 
> Cucucachu, I'd hesitate to answer that question in fear.
> Enjoying a mediocre life here in Vermont


I envy Blurr too; out traveling the world - dipping his wick in all sorts of exotic strange on his quest for the next mutation of STD. It sounds fun! And I don't mean that sarcastically.

After I finish my day here in the office, I plan to pick up my new bike from the LBS (http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=681593), snap a few pics of it, take my daughter to soccer practice, and cook some salmon on the grill. Exchanging the office time for a ride on some single track would change my day from good/great to 100%. :thumbsup:

Have No Fear!


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Its possible that the OP is having the time of his life doing what he loves. Good for you.

Life's too short not to take advantage of making your mark or defining your own personal existence in a personal way.

We all define our existence one way or another. 

Me personally, I left a good paying job after 10 years because the Operations department wanted to move its base 12hrs from our aging parents. Not to mention what the toll working 60+ hrs a week overnights was taking on my life and my wife and kids. 
Now Im making considerably less but doing what I love which is video production for various clients. 

Quality of life doesnt mean a good paycheck.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Don't hate the haters*



missoularider said:


> Very true, but you have to take the two main "haters" into account here. Clown boy, who has had three screen names just this year, is a notorious ass and all around annoying cancer upon the site. While Blurr has been a ****** since he started posting a year ago.


Hate the game.


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

JMac47 said:


> Hate the game.


Your right, I was admittedly hung over as all hell and cranky. I don't hate, more like point my finger and laugh:thumbsup:


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

missoularider said:


> Your right, I was admittedly hung over as all hell and cranky. I don't hate, more like point my finger and laugh:thumbsup:


At yourself in the mirror, here is a tip, as an adult you aught to be able to leave disagreements in each thread, or keep trolling and crying about other members like you are in gradeschool.


----------



## 262741 (Jun 11, 2005)

Axe said:


> Indeed, I am hard pressed to give half a damn about diversity for the sake of diversity - as well as about other politically correct concepts.


You made a comment that JP not having kids with him indicated his life thus far was not great. And now you made a comment about not giving a damn about diversity. JP is doing what he likes, because he likes it. You don't agree with his idea of fun, so what? Not caring about other peoples opinions that don't match yours is well within your right. Just don't be surprised that someone might call you on your inflexible thinking.

And if a guy can't post on a mountain biking forum about riding his mountain bike all over the country then I don't get it. He didn't go to the parenting forum and post about biking and he didn't go to your personal blog and tell you how what he does is better than you.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Wait, I'm supposed to have children in order to be successful and fulfilled in life?


----------



## photodog (Jun 2, 2008)

mo0se said:


> With all the tools on this board, you'd think it was Lowes.


Lowes is too classy, it's more like a flea market.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Bilirubin said:


> Wait, I'm supposed to have children in order to be successful and fulfilled in life?


Yes. Then you're supposed to jump on Facebook and complain about your kids.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

cornfish said:


> You made a comment that JP not having kids with him indicated his life thus far was not great. And now you made a comment about not giving a damn about diversity.


Yep. That is exactly what I wrote. Glad that we could communicate. 



cornfish said:


> JP is doing what he likes, because he likes it. You don't agree with his idea of fun, so what?


Exactly that, I do not agree with his idea of fun. He asked for an opinion, he got it. If you did not notice, I did not start a thread asserting that my life is better than yours. I could, but I did not. 



cornfish said:


> Not caring about other peoples opinions that don't match yours is well within your right. Just don't be surprised that someone might call you on your inflexible thinking.


You have interjected yourself into my comment to the OP, got your panties in a bunch and went on a rant against my opinion, and you are calling me out? Kettle, meet pot. 



cornfish said:


> And if a guy can't post on a mountain biking forum about riding his mountain bike all over the country then I don't get it. He didn't go to the parenting forum and post about biking and he didn't go to your personal blog and tell you how what he does is better than you.


You seem to be quite defensive about this subject. Having troubles with opinions different than yours? :skep:


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

Blurr said:


> At yourself in the mirror, here is a tip, as an adult you aught to be able to leave disagreements in each thread, or keep trolling and crying about other members like you are in gradeschool.


English is not my first language, apparently, not yours either. You could always add night school to that list of enthralling things in your life, put it right after banging hookers in foreign country's.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

His thread title set a negative tone, eh? 

The man is in retirement, riding his mountain bike pretty much wherever he chooses. And this is an issue to people here???

We've got some fragile egos on deck apparently.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Crankout said:


> His thread title set a negative tone, eh? .


Yep, and it's exactly the kind of thing you wouldn't expect from a traveler. To follow up that statement with a request for local trail info is most laughable as well.

"Sure come on over, I'll show you round all our best local trails for two days, but then I have to get back to my shitty life with a job."

Is that the expected reply?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

jmctav23 said:


> Yep, and it's exactly the kind of thing you wouldn't expect from a traveler. To follow up that statement with a request for local trail info is most laughable as well.


Exactly.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

JP - In Northern CA I suggest:

South Yuba Trail (it's an IMBA Epic, but if you let that designation dissuade you, you lose) - Ride it with Malakoff Diggins Rim Trail, and you'll access the South Yuba portion via Missouri Bar. There are other options, but I haven't ridden them, though they look fun.

Pioneer Trail - Not that tough, but it's beautiful, particularly in the fall, and there are a lot of trails off of it (which I haven't ridden).

^^ Both of the above are in Nevada City.

Annadel State Park in Santa Rosa, CA. 

Flume Trail, Mr Toad's, legal portions of the Tahoe Rim trail. Flume is alleged to have the most spectacular views of Lake Tahoe. I will be riding it this summer.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

s0ckeyeus said:


> Yes. Then you're supposed to jump on Facebook and complain about your kids.


Strike two against me since I've never gotten a Facebook account. :madman: How come I never got the official rules?

(We really need a facepalm smiley)


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bilirubin said:


> (We really need a facepalm smiley)


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

crazy03 said:


>


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

This is a great thread. Keep it coming!


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

wbmason55 said:


> http://runutsadventures.com/bike/?page_id=2


thanks! i think it's cool the op took control what he wanted in life. kudos to you, jp!


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

His life is my idea of a great vacation. He didn't say his life was better than yours. When I retire (in 45+ years) I plan to ride the states too!

If you come to up state NY you gotta ride Shindagin Hollow. It is a fun local ride with 17 miles of single track. Check the trail reviews for it and the face book page to get directions.


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

JP Nuts said:


> Ranger Creek in WA


If that's the ranger creek on the way out to Rainier It's been on my to do list for a few years, and I'm only a half an hour away. I'd be happy to cobble a group together.

Post up on the WA forum if you do head out here.


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

Could it be, just maybe, that the title of this thread was a good-natured jab? Some people are wound way too tightly. If you have a life you like much better than his, why is it that a harmless boast can set you off?


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Canaan said:


> Could it be, just maybe, that the title of this thread was a good-natured jab?


Could it be that the responses are of the same kind?


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

Axe said:


> Could it be that the responses are of the same kind?


They don't look like it, but maybe.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Axe said:


> Could it be that the responses are of the same kind?


Good natured responses don't require 200 words.


----------



## mm9 (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't get why this OP's original post hit such a nerve with some folks. Was it just his title choice? Just curious. I enjoyed reading about his "extended vacation" and his blog. JP - according to others who've met you, you are a positive ambassador for mountain biking. Keep on keeping on!


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

My "vacation" is going to all be spent in a classroom this year. It doesn't take a whole lot to top that.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Crankout said:


> Good natured responses don't require 200 words.


Does having more then 200 words make a response evil?


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't think you can say that about my life. you don't have any snow or hunting in that sprinter van. It was a great hunting season and the sledding this year has been off the hook. here is some pics from that area i was telling you about. bittertoot mountains between hoodoo pass and lolo pass. idaho\montana border. it willl be a late start for big backcountry mtn bike rides. let me know if you are in cda any time this summer.
tim


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

Way too much hate in this thread. You guys need to get the sand out of your vaginas. So what if the thread title was somewhat braggart.


----------



## verve825 (Mar 16, 2005)

"My life is better than your Vacation"

Debatable assertion at best, but mostly it's just too bad you feel compelled to be such a pompous horse's a$s about your perception.


----------



## Ash T. Abula (Mar 29, 2011)

missoularider said:


> Your right, I was admittedly hung over as all hell and cranky. I don't hate, more like point my finger and laugh:thumbsup:


the most famous _*e-rider*_ in Montana has spoken!

watch out boys! this dude rides a mean bike in his mind!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Axe said:


> He asked for an opinion, he got it.


No he didn't, he asked for suggestions where to ride.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

whodaphuck said:


> No he didn't, he asked for suggestions where to ride.


Most apparently, majority of contributors here did not interpret it that way.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Axe said:


> Most apparently, majority of contributors here did not interpret it that way.


Obviously there's no shortage of reading comprehension challenged individuals frequenting MTBR.


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

verve825 said:


> "My life is better than your Vacation"
> 
> Debatable assertion at best, but mostly it's just too bad you feel compelled to be such a pompous horse's a$s about your perception.


Why are you so defensive about your vacations? If I said my vacation was better than yours would you be so mad? Or is it just that he lives on vacation and his vacation is awesome and you somehow extrapolated that to mean he thinks his life is better than yours. He never said so. Who has never considered the lives of the pros as they get shipped south for the winter to ride year round and ride awesome bikes and said "man I wish I could do that!"? The dude was just bragging that he's living his dream. Good for him.
I wouldn't mind packing up the family and touring the states and Canada doing dream rides.


----------



## K-OS (Nov 9, 2010)

Only thing he did wrong with this post, was he forgot to put (no whining) in the title...

Man what a bunch of sore losers... lol


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

K-OS said:


> Only thing he did wrong with this post, was he forgot to put (no whining) in the title...
> 
> Man what a bunch of sore losers... lol


+1

This thread is bubbling over with butt hurt.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Axe said:


> Does having more then 200 words make a response evil?


Defensive, yes, in terms of replying to the OP with a sense of humor or lack thereof.

Evil...not necessarily.

I mean, come on...the man is retired and is riding wherever and whenever he pleases. How bad can that be in the eyes of MTBR.COM patrons?


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Cmon now*



Blurr said:


> The only thing that hhits home are the amount of usual bandwagon losers who do nothing with their own life except follow someone else, to afraid to live their own.


Not everyone can live out "your" dream life Mr. Blur. Some are HAPPY living theirs with some vicarious views of others. Kind of like filtering thru a Life photo book, and seeing exploits of others in exotic places, without feeling the need to throw daggers at their choice(s).

Just say'n.


----------



## Annadel72 (Feb 4, 2011)

*But...*



crazy03 said:


> a little off topic, but i love the chevy chase quote you threw in there. the national lampoon movies kick **s :thumbsup:


And the Lloyd Christmas quote, can;t forget that.

No comment on the actual thread topic


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

In New Mexico, do the Winsor trail in Santa Fe and the South Boundry trail in Taos. Bring a GPS for the boundry trail.


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

Ash T. Abula said:


> the most famous _*e-rider*_ in Montana has spoken!
> 
> watch out boys! this dude rides a mean bike in his mind!


Sorry ashy, don't live in Montana. Your still so hostel, did your boyfriend break up with you or something?

Just to clarify though, in the past month that you've been a member, you stacked up a quarter of the posts I've done in six years. Now who's the erider, pumpkin?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

usually this kind of bickering is best displayed in the dh/fr or am forums but well done bringing it to passion!


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

^^^ ha, ya very true. Nothing wrong with a good old fashion flame war now and then. It's all in good fun.


----------



## Jaydude (Apr 1, 2006)

JP:

I just want to say way to go man! You are living your dream and I respect you greatly for that. I myself wish one day to wander the earth and live out my dream day by day. I second the invite to Colorado Springs and if you are ever in the area I promise to show you the best of what the area offers.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Jaydude said:


> JP:
> 
> I just want to say way to go man! You are living your dream and I respect you greatly for that. I myself wish one day to wander the earth and live out my dream day by day. I second the invite to Colorado Springs and if you are ever in the area I promise to show you the best of what the area offers.
> 
> Now to all the pompous, condescending, aholes that have nothing better to do than shite on a fellows riders thread sharing his dream. *You know who you are now go F yourself and choke on a D while at it*:madmax: Im sick of seeing this fn bullshite on MTBR.


reading comprehension is fundamental, its clear you did not understand what was said, and why.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Ah, yes.... What an interesting thread. Ya know, yesterday I went riding with a friend. It was the first time she and I had ridden together and she had never been on Horsethief Bench. It was a great ride. While riding Mary's, we came across 4 older women on vacation. First time they needed directional help, the second time I changed a flat for them (which essentially cut out the option of riding another loop). Did I begrudge them? Absolutely not, and certainly not when they said that they weren't working any longer and were on permanent vacation (retired). Instead, the experienced made me smile. I can only hope that when I'm 65+ I can still camp out in the desert and ride Mary's Loop with a bunch of my friends. Is their life better than mine? Would I feel differently if they were younger? Probably not. I relish in my life and all that comes with it. And if they asked me to ride with them I would probably be willing to take a day out of my life to share a trail.


----------



## yo EDDY (May 22, 2006)

Yo JP, Ranger Creek is a great ride up here, but don't tell anyone we'll actually take you down the Palisades (same trail network)...

don't plan to make it happen to July I bet, our snowpack has gone from average to WAY over in the last two months and it's still snowing up there. Unless we have a way above average higher temp spring those trials won't be rideable for a bit. 

When you get closer, post up in the WA forum where we have generally less e-******ry than this thread. I think your lifestyle is dame cool!


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

screampint said:


> I can only hope that when I'm 65+ I can still camp out in the desert and ride Mary's Loop with a bunch of my friends.


Exactly.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

I happen to have a few hundred of those stickers, if anyone wants any.


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

It's not about life better than life. It is about life better than vacation. My life is better than it wold be if I lived on vacation, but his life is better than my vacation. Does no body read?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

> I can only hope that when I'm 65+ I can still camp out in the desert and ride Mary's Loop with a bunch of my friends.


The way America is going, there may be a lot of 65 year old people camping out, whether they like it or not.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Weird thrreead. Based on the OP's other posts and website, he doesn't seem like a jerk at all but the thread title certainly can be seen as egotistical/inflammatory /insecure. Anyway, some more appropriate thread titles could have been:

My schlong is bigger than yours
You all smell like dog crap
I banged your mom (and your sister too) 
I can kick your a$$ and there is nothing you can do about it, chubby


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

My death will be better than this thread.

....wait for it....wait for it.....

You have a long wait.....Or darn, I need to get a stickie and a van!:madman:


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

ronbo613 said:


> The way America is going, there may be a lot of 65 year old people camping out, whether they like it or not.


That is hilariously sad!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

taletotell said:


> That is hilariously sad!


Hilariously sad: ---peak oil...and the movie.


----------



## taletotell (Mar 3, 2009)

That movie is unrealistic. Leather briefs will never be the wardrobe of choice for desert warriors.


----------



## scottybinwv (Jun 29, 2010)

taletotell said:


> That movie is unrealistic. Leather briefs will never be the wardrobe of choice for desert warriors.


Have you have ever been to Las Vegas? Or watched COPS on TV?


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

*Suggestion...*

Catalina Island is a lesser known objective, but its uniqueness makes it a standout. Mostly well-graded dirt roads. The Weasel and I bikepacked four days around the island with CG reservations made in advance. I love technical riding, but it's a worthy trip out there. Occasional utility vehicle or small tour bus traffic on main runs out of Avalon, but more quiet beyond. Beach camping, bison, fox, mountain camping, coastal views, mostly smooth surfaces. You even get firewood and water in a locker at Parson's Landing CG. We saw one person on a bike the entire time in March. Several hikers.

Could easily be made a day trip--some pals did it that way--depending how much of the island one wants to ride. All kinds of services in Avalon and less so in Two Harbors for credit card touring.

http://www.catalinaislandvacation.org/catalinamap.html

Take a Catalina Flyer out of Long Beach, Balboa or Dana Point to Avalon, check in with the Conservancy office for your permit (no skinny tires) and ride. Buy your Flyer tix and CG reservs online in advance.

You _must_ ride east on Rancho Escondido Road from the Airport to Little Harbor. We went up it (west) and marveled what a sweet down it must be. Middle March Road, etc., will be a better ascent back.

Probably a nice objective for a guy coming off the injured list  Cheers...

Mike


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

JP Nuts said:


> My van has that stickie on it. For the last 33 months I have been mountain biking the states, each of the lower 48, fulltime living in my converted Sprinter van. Presently I am hanging in Sedona recuperating from a broken collar bone suffered from a brain fart fall. Come first of May I will be heading north bounded by the Continental Divide to the east and west to Calif border seeking out the lesser known trails. Over time I have ridden the bigger rep rides. I am seeking the lesser known rides such as Eagle, CO, Price, UT, and Ranger Creek in WA. Not the Fruitas or Moabs in our choice of trails. I am seeking you guys who have figured a local trail network that maybe is your go to ride, a local who would like to share their ride w/ me in your backyard. Make your local ride be my destination. Reply with your ride. I will locate it on my travel map then see if I can make a ride happen.
> Thanks all for your suggestions.


You don't mention TX, but if you make it down to the panhandle (or is lone star?) state I'll take you on the local ride. Lajitas in February for the IMBA Epic @ BBRSP is the best we got in my opinion. Otherwise the FlatCreek Rance in Comfort.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

taletotell said:


> That movie is unrealistic. Leather briefs will never be the wardrobe of choice for desert warriors.


It could be worse.




























The Aussies have an interesting twist with the desert.


----------



## roadie scum (Jan 21, 2011)

lidarman said:


> It could be worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could swear I saw those guys in Sedona last week.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 15, 2004)

Benevolent Clown said:


> Why, exactly, do you imagine that I am a "pathetic piece of sh|t'?
> 
> because you bring negativity to any thread you participate in...


----------



## Mendobikesprite (Nov 19, 2009)

*The Best Unknown Trails ...Jackson Demonstration State Forest*

At 50000 acres it's the biggest Demo Forest in Ca. [email protected] will get you some information on the trails. Mendocino Coast Cyclists are doing a great job maintaining the trails and trying to share this ride destination. Riding the Coast is our blog site. This will get your attention. We have more new trails than anybody.


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

Anything to get out of Spokane is OK with me.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

[ bittertoot mountains between hoodoo pass and lolo pass. idaho\montana border. it willl be a late start for big backcountry mtn bike rides. let me know if you are in cda any time this summer.
tim[/QUOTE]

Another place with great mountain biking, Lolo Pass on the Idaho Montana border. If there also hit Clark Fork River trail #223, a hardly known gem.
I'm sure this thread is starting to bug JP with all the negativity. I rode with him 1 1/2 years ago here in Tucson at the 8ish Days of Christmas MTB festival. Great guy with a very good atitude living the dream. I see the negativity as jealousy and NOT living your dream.
I'm living mine, retired at 50, 7 years ago after working my ass off as a landscaper in the desert heat and sun for 30+ years. Save, save save!


----------



## dieselfuel (Mar 5, 2011)

wow, this thread was fun. and i thought a mountain bike forum would be filled with hippies compared to my normal online hangouts like pirate4x4.com.

thanks guys, good read!


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

abegold said:


> [ bittertoot mountains between hoodoo pass and lolo pass. idaho\montana border. it willl be a late start for big backcountry mtn bike rides. let me know if you are in cda any time this summer.
> tim


Another place with great mountain biking, Lolo Pass on the Idaho Montana border. If there also hit Clark Fork River trail #223, a hardly known gem.
I'm sure this thread is starting to bug JP with all the negativity. I rode with him 1 1/2 years ago here in Tucson at the 8ish Days of Christmas MTB festival. Great guy with a very good atitude living the dream. I see the negativity as jealousy and NOT living your dream.
I'm living mine, retired at 50, 7 years ago after working my ass off as a landscaper in the desert heat and sun for 30+ years. Save, save save![/QUOTE]

I'm jealous of you and JP Nuts -- the difference between the haters and the non-haters is that the NH crowd doesn't begrudge others their good fortune. I love my wife and kids and bbqs in the back yard, but a part of me would love to ride every sweet trail in the contiguous 48. Have fun for me . . . .


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

JP, I've seen your van around Sedona quite a bit this winter but have yet to meet you. Your blog was/is a good source of intel on trail conditions. Sorry to hear about the collarbone but since you've got the same doc that did my knee I know your in good hands.

You asked about Price, Utah so here's some beta for you. Check out the Joe's Valley Reservoir ride just southwest of Price on the east side of the Wasatch Plateau. You climb up the road from the reservoir, then climb some more on an atv trail and then descend some really great, backcountry type singletrack back to the reservoir. Take a dip. 30 mile loop that takes about 4 or 5 hours and meets the criteria in your opening post.


----------



## matteus (Mar 27, 2005)

lidarman said:


> It could be worse.


Who found the photos from Blurr's last exotic trip?


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Summer is just around the corner and it seems that some on here that posted are pretty upset that they are not getting to use any vacation time.

OP - Ride on!!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

JP Nuts said:


> My van has that stickie on it. For the last 33 months I have been mountain biking the states, each of the lower 48, fulltime living in my converted Sprinter van. Presently I am hanging in Sedona recuperating from a broken collar bone suffered from a brain fart fall. Come first of May I will be heading north bounded by the Continental Divide to the east and west to Calif border seeking out the lesser known trails. Over time I have ridden the bigger rep rides. I am seeking the lesser known rides such as Eagle, CO, Price, UT, and Ranger Creek in WA. Not the Fruitas or Moabs in our choice of trails. I am seeking you guys who have figured a local trail network that maybe is your go to ride, a local who would like to share their ride w/ me in your backyard. Make your local ride be my destination. Reply with your ride. I will locate it on my travel map then see if I can make a ride happen.
> Thanks all for your suggestions.


pix of van??


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

One word covers every response in this thread: jealousy.

Keep rocking it out brother.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Think it's a Dodge Sprinter or could be the Mercedes version.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey JP,
Thanks for coming to Bend and riding the local trails. Sorry the sticker we handed out is causing such a stink. Keep in doing your thing, and be proud of that sticker. It's not the saying that makes it great, it's the lifestyle one takes in order to achieve it. I'm right there with you. Ride on!!


----------



## sacredrides (Apr 11, 2008)

*British Columbia beckons...*



JP Nuts said:


> My van has that stickie on it. For the last 33 months I have been mountain biking the states, each of the lower 48, fulltime living in my converted Sprinter van. Presently I am hanging in Sedona recuperating from a broken collar bone suffered from a brain fart fall. Come first of May I will be heading north bounded by the Continental Divide to the east and west to Calif border seeking out the lesser known trails. Over time I have ridden the bigger rep rides. I am seeking the lesser known rides such as Eagle, CO, Price, UT, and Ranger Creek in WA. Not the Fruitas or Moabs in our choice of trails. I am seeking you guys who have figured a local trail network that maybe is your go to ride, a local who would like to share their ride w/ me in your backyard. Make your local ride be my destination. Reply with your ride. I will locate it on my travel map then see if I can make a ride happen.
> Thanks all for your suggestions.


JP, if you make it to interior BC, the Sacred Rides crew would be happy to show you around some of the best trails in the world...


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks to all who posted good trail information. I too am mystified by all fretting; after all, JP's original post says that he has a *bumper sticker* with that saying. DON'T TAKE IT PERSONALLY. IT IS A BUMPER STICKER! It's like seeing an_ I'd Rather Be Fishing_ bumper sticker and having a melt down because the driver would rather be fishing than hanging out with you.

One of our local riders in his late 60s headed out for a solo road trip for some good riding out west. He ended up at Gooseberry Mesa and ran into two young guys. He asked if he could ride with them, and they were amenable. On a mid-ride rest break, one of the young guys asked what he did for a living. "I don't work," he said, I have a pension." Young guy No. 1 said, "What's a pension?" If you don't understand why that is funny, you don't get what JP is up to. He worked hard or made shrewd financial decisions or inherited, but he is retired and through some set of circumstances, figured it would be great to be a vagabond with a bike, traveling about and sampling sweet single track. He may be divorced, widowed, or single by choice. There may be children and grandchildren or none. There may be a home base or not. There might be something he is leaving behind or something he is heading towards, or he may be totally in the moment. He has chosen to share his adventures with the mountain bike community, and I think we are the richer for it.

I know it is hard for many people to imagine how getting older can be good thing, but it come with a sense peace, for lack of a better word, and if you are in that place, you can enjoy life in a straightforward way. Also, keep in mind that to be a solo traveler, you really have to be settled with yourself and enjoy you own company and life in general, and be able to cope with things on your own, something many can't do.

JP, continue to enjoy your travels and report back. My husband and I (in our 60s) are just a few years behind.


----------



## lobanw (Apr 21, 2011)

There are obviously not a lot of hippies on the thread!  Your right though because people go on vacation to escape in whatever way that is for them. For you it is mountain biking and you are living that everyday. You are one of the lucky ones that gets to enjoy the land we live on and live freely while the rest of us have to schedule in the freedom! Live it up because you only got one chance! Happy trails!


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*thread title is lame*

that is all. keep havin' good times though..:thumbsup:


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey JP, I saw your van at the Skyliners Trailhead here in Bend last summer. I must have just missed you. Feel free to come on back, and we'll show you more of what we have to offer.


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

Great story !

But I *live* where every MTB'r, Bp'r, flyfisherman, etc. etc. wants to vacation..

Ride out the door or put the bike rack on for 1-2 rs.

It doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

Get your "My Life" sticker at FatSkiDeals.com 
They have a variety of bumper stickers including my fav "And not Or"


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

Bragging about a slacker lifestyle is never cool JP Nuts. When did living in a van become admirable or better? You could at least get a decent motor home. The "lesser known" rides are a lot more fun when you have contributed enough to society to earn it and your kid's are riding with you! Several of those "lesser known" trails you want to ride start at the trailhead that really is in my backyard, and I have plenty of time to ride after work. And no, I won't tell you where it is, even if it makes it in a blog or magazine!


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

onbelaydave said:


> Great story !
> 
> But I *live* where every MTB'r, Bp'r, flyfisherman, etc. etc. wants to vacation..
> 
> ...


No, you don't.


----------



## JP Nuts (Jun 21, 2004)

Wow! What a range of responses from my post.
I have met and ridden with several of the repliers. Thank you for sharing
Years ago, in some cases longer ago than the age of some responders, I made life plans that would allow me to mountain bike the states b4 my body was too broken down by age and overuse. I worked for a company that has a pension plan and retiree medical. I have earned my chops and I am living out my plan. If you want to do something, plan on it.
Along the way I have contributed to our cause helping perhaps in some of your backyards. I am appreciative of the locals' efforts on the trails. May you also appreciate my efforts.
My van is a home conversion of a Dodge Sprinter. I purchased the van w/ the back wages lost in a labor dispute that my union won against the Man. I engineered the camper conversion then hired help to realize my dream. I worked lots of overtime and saved many pennies. Again, I planned and executed.
Find my web site for pictures of my van. Hey, if any of you want tips & lessons learned I will be happy to share.
See the June 2010 issue of Bike mag for an article titled Craig's List".
So, I planned my life my way. Your life is of your planning.
Thanks to you who have offered ride ideas, some of which I might ride. If you want to meet me and perhaps enjoy a Lifestyle Rider ride follow my blog.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

LOL....by the tone of some of the people in this thread....people need to ride more ***** less...and maybe take the stick out of their asses while at it. Thanks for sharing JP, looks like fun.


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

TTTURNER said:


> Bragging about a slacker lifestyle is never cool JP Nuts. When did living in a van become admirable or better? You could at least get a decent motor home. The "lesser known" rides are a lot more fun when you have contributed enough to society to earn it and your kid's are riding with you! Several of those "lesser known" trails you want to ride start at the trailhead that really is in my backyard, and I have plenty of time to ride after work. And no, I won't tell you where it is, even if it makes it in a blog or magazine!


The dude is retired, are you saying once a man retires he still needs to wake up a 5:30 and be on a set schedule in order to ride your back yard gravel walking path?


----------



## Ash T. Abula (Mar 29, 2011)

missoularider said:


> Sorry ashy, don't live in Montana. Your still so hostel, did your boyfriend break up with you or something?
> 
> Just to clarify though, in the past month that you've been a member, you stacked up a quarter of the posts I've done in six years. Now who's the erider, pumpkin?


Oh gosh.

1) A person can read MTBR without registering. I guess this possibility completely evaded your mighty grasp of the situation.

2) A person's post count means nothing about the person's riding ability -- or lack thereof. It speaks only to the amount of time the person spends posting comments on MTBR.

3) "Still so hostel?" Uh, no. Not a hostel. Not hostile either. Thanks for guessing though, and thanks for the wrong word. Do yourself a favor and look up what "hostel" means.

4) My "boyfriend'? What? That's absurd, immature and ... well ... maybe a bit homophobic. Although my sexual behavior isn't your business, I should correct your mistaken assertion... I'm hetero, thanks.

5) "missoularider" is an interesting name for someone who doesn't even live in Montana.


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

Sensitive today aren't you ashy, don't worry. Trails in Missoula are drying out, give it another couple weeks. 

P.S. I'm still more of a local then you'll ever be even though I moved out awhile back to greener pastures and bigger bucks


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying your situation JP Nuts. I purposely made the comment about the van to see if you would respond. Never insult a man's ride unless you want a fight. I have been reading this thread over the days to see if you filled in the blanks. Your past friends came to your defense, but I hoped for more after reading the bumper sticker comment again and again. The problem with many threads on this site is that there are too many assumptions being made on brief comments. I almost called you a trust fund baby in my last post, but I didn't want make any assumptions. Enjoy the ride!


----------



## Ash T. Abula (Mar 29, 2011)

missoularider said:


> Sensitive today aren't you ashy, don't worry. Trails in Missoula are drying out, give it another couple weeks.
> 
> P.S. I'm still more of a local then you'll ever be even though I moved out awhile back to greener pastures and bigger bucks


Wow. You like to accuse people of holding certain emotional positions, don't you?

How would you know whether I'm "sensitive" or anything else? Care to share your wisdom?

And what's a "local"? Can you define that from your wise perspective?


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

Ash T. Abula said:


> Wow. You like to accuse people of holding certain emotional positions, don't you?
> 
> How would you know whether I'm "sensitive" or anything else? Care to share your wisdom?
> 
> And what's a "local"? Can you define that from your wise perspective?


Ok, after thinking back on many of the posts of yours I've read in the past month. Maybe not sensitive so much as bi-polar. I hear lithium can do wonders for a dude like yourself.


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

missoularider said:


> The dude is retired, are you saying once a man retires he still needs to wake up a 5:30 and be on a set schedule in order to ride your back yard gravel walking path?


One wrong assumption after another wrong assumption will not get me to reveal my trails!:thumbsup: We all got the info we needed from JP Nuts and there isn't much left to debate. You can either let this thread die, or give up your secret trails, if you have any!


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Merely living in a van? It looks like it's quite comfortable for going solo.

And for those too lazy or disinterested in getting to know him, here's his profile.


----------



## Ash T. Abula (Mar 29, 2011)

missoularider said:


> Ok, after thinking back on many of the posts of yours I've read in the past month. Maybe not sensitive so much as bi-polar. I hear lithium can do wonders for a dude like yourself.


How many insults will you pile on before you get reported? A good question for sure.

Who's making jokes about your mental health here? Anyone?

No, I didn't think so.

Why do you think you know me? Why do you feel the freedom to insult me and accuse me of mental health problems?

Could it be... the anonymity of hiding behind a keyboard?


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Ash.... missoula, can't you kids keep this to a pm session? Please?


----------



## Ash T. Abula (Mar 29, 2011)

dirt farmer said:


> Ash.... missoula, can't you kids keep this to a pm session? Please?


Why would I "PM" someone whose only aim here is to insult me?


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Ash T. Abula said:


> Why would I "PM" someone whose only aim here is to insult me?


so the rest of the world doesn't have to see it, read it, or deal with it.

Thanks for understanding :thumbsup:


----------

